
Sweden Introduces Six-Hour Work Day - userium
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/sweden-introduces-six-hour-work-day-a6674646.html
======
hitr
My company which employs more than 100K employees and also one of the largest
software company in the world can never work with 6 Hour.Because even the 8
Hour work itself is not enough for us to finish our jobs.This is the case with
lot of people I interact with.Almost all my kith and kins who work in IT or
engineering companies end up working 12 hours easily everyday and still some
end up working on Saturdays.This may work for non IT companies especially
manufacturing(because multiple shifts) or some government organizations(only
work on a particular timing) better than private IT companies.

e.g Services companies bill their clients for number of hours per engineer and
this would drastically reduce their income

[edit]spelling mistakes

~~~
dalke
When you say "finish our jobs", what does that mean?

Does it mean that you have been assigned too much work to finish in 8 hours,
and if you don't finish the work you'll be fired? If so, that sounds like you
are overworked and exploited.

Does it mean that all of your competitors are also working 12 hours days, so
in the fight-to-the-bottom a single company can't reduce the work hours
without fear the competition will overtake them? If so, then a law which
requires 8 hours, or 6 hours, will get rid of that competition.

Are any of your competitors from countries which mandate an 8 hour work day?
The US exempts programmers from that requirement, as I recall. If so, how do
they manage?

~~~
hitr
Yes it is overworked or exploited. But the work is not forced at all but you
end up extending yourself If you want to be at the top of the stack .And my
counter parts who work in US also ends up working definitely more than 8
hours.Another thing I noticed is that many of these people enjoy the
challenging but time consuming work at least during the initial days.

~~~
dalke
If you aren't forced, then why not leave after 8 hours?

I asked for a definition. You answered with more undefined terms. What does
"top of the stack" mean? Is it the total number of hours worked? How do you
establish who is at the top, and why is it important to you?

Not, why is it important to the company, but why do you personally want to
work an additional 4 hours per day to get to the top of this stack?

Once you've answered that, you should be aware that the many studies of
learning say there's only about 4 hours of real skills acquisition or creative
work possible per day, for the long term. And that past 8 hours your
productivity decreases, and people start going to work so the body is present,
but they end up doing other things instead, from paying bills to playing
videogames to commenting on HN.

Things they could easily do at home. While videogames and HN are fun, what of
those who find cycling, dancing, or hanging out at the bar more fun? Why
should the company control your free time?

~~~
hitr
My bad, Top of the stack is in regard to performance.Stack ranking is present
in every company even though it is not said so.I thought it is a generic term
for perfornance comparison. I seriously don't think the 4 hours per day study
is relevant for my line of work or a typical Manager's work.I work on multiple
work items a day in that only two or three requires high concentration like
debugging or writing code and rest is simply time consuming like reviewing
others work,meetings,writing documentations etc.That needs time

~~~
dalke
This confirms what I said. Your continued employed is partially based on the
amount of free time you donate to the company.

And you don't have a problem with that?

Also, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitality_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitality_curve)
and the companies (Microsoft, Adobe, others) which have abandoned stack
rancking.

